# Stopovers en route



## MJ68 (Aug 20, 2010)

We are off to the Loire for a week in gite with pool. I have also booked a 2 night stop in St Jean de Monts on the way there and 3 nights near Auray (Brittany). We are travelling by tunnel so have a stop booked near Mont St Michel for the journey down. Does anybody have any suggestions for stops closer to Sangatte for the journeys their and on the way back. Nice overnighters are fine, we have two young kids so we are a bit nervous on the whole Aire thing. Help would be appreciated...it's our maiden French voyage.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

The aire at Noirmoutier would be my suggestion as good facilities and right on the edge of town.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You dont say when you are going but this place is cracking at Escalles just south of Sangatte beneath Cap Griz Blanc. Its in the Aires book but its a little Motorhome / Caravan site really. Great views out to sea and EHU if you want it.

Ive taken the links from the French Camping infos site and translated them for you (hopefully it will work). Its a superb site and the translations of the user comments are often quite funny.

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...ingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=2351

At the top of the Cap Griz Blanc there is a road that goes up to a restaurant which is a dead end. We wild camped up there on the top of the hill. Fantastic views of the channel.

A bit further south near Cap Griz Nez is Ambleteuse and another Aire on a farm which is basically like a CL. Lovely sea views but there were no services there last year, there might be now. 3 euros I think

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...ngcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=11365

That stretch between between Cap Griz Nez and Sangatte is quite nice I think and worth exploring.

I wouldnt worry about staying on these rural Aires, they are quite safe and I would say certainly as safe as a campsite.


----------



## MJ68 (Aug 20, 2010)

We are going from 26th July until 11th August.....French Holiday season which is why I'm booking now, I don't want to be high and dry with a 2 year old and a 4 year old on board.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont think you will have a problem with either sites I linked to, even in August.


----------



## MJ68 (Aug 20, 2010)

So here is what we booked

26/27th Montreuil Sur Mer

27th/28th Camping Mont St Michel

28th/30th Camping la Yole- St Jean de Monts

30th/6th Aug Le Pre a gite in La Guerche....van becomes car...sacrilige!

6th/9th Camping la Plage la Trinte sur Mer

9th/11th- Camping de la Foret Jumieges Normandy

Home

Any experience of these sites anybody?


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi - This site is a semi-aire, it's more like a campsite and not far from Sangatte.


Les Erables - La Haute Escalles

ADDRESS: RUE DE CHATEAUX D’EAU, ESCALLES

GPS: N 50º 54.738' E 001º 43.231'

OPEN: APRIL TO NOVEMBER

SITE FEE: It was about 10-12 euros last year - pay extra for electricity and showers

PITCHES: 25


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I know you didn't want to use Aires but you rally should use the Aire on Mont St Michel causeway before it is gone for good, in fact everyone should.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

MJ68
We always stop at Ardres. It's in the Caravan Club Book Europe 1. Called Camping St Louis, 223 Leulene.
Only 15 mins from Tunnel.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

Here is a site about one hour from Calais. I have not stayed there but am hoping to do so in a couple of weeks.

http://campinglafontainedesclercs.fr/

When searching for sites, you might find these two links useful.

1) www.campingqualite.com

2) www.eurocampings.co.uk

Cheers

Russell


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

We stayed at Camping la plage last sept, it's a great site right on the beach. There is a small kids play area, swimming pool (seasonal?) the walk around the headland to Trinite sur Mer is lovely. Carnac is walkable and definitely within reach by bike. Trinite is a sailing centre so plenty to see and lots of creperies etc. You can also (again seasonal?) get a tourist 'train' to the standing stones. Overall a great place to stay for a few days, our 4 yr old loved it

Guy


----------



## MJ68 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for all of this, we will probably use the site at Montreuil, it is a nice little town. The frustration now is waiting for school holidays...spare a thought for us poor souls in teaching with 12 weeks holiday a year! I know....you hate us! The lack of flexibility is a pain though. I can't wait to get on the road. Great to hear about Camping la Plage, it sounds just right. My love affair with France started as a kid in the late '70's and early '80's when we would go to Eurocamps, the warm weather and the freedom were brilliant. We have been Gite holidaymakers over the past few years as it is a format that works really well with babies....a home from home. The kids are ready now for the adventure of the van and I have heard France is very MH friendly. After this trip we will try to get a bit more adventurous and use some Aires/Wild Camping.


----------

